# Cast iron vs. acrylic bath tub



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

Getting ready to redo a bath. What are the pros and cons of these? The tub is just a standard 3 wall aclove tub.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

I love cast iron, the feel, the classic tub, I love the weight of acrylic if I am the guy moving it and installing.....

Let's give a warm welcome for Americast

Check it out, the best of both worlds


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I used an acrylic tub on my bathroom remodel and regret it. Even though I set it in a mortar bed there is still some flex in it. I used americast in my last house and liked it much better.


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

For the cast iron there is no prep (as in mortar, etc), you just basically put it in place and you're done?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

steve65 said:


> For the cast iron there is no prep (as in mortar, etc), you just basically put it in place and you're done?


Yep. Just set the ledger board and put it in.


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

I think we actually found a tub we like. It's the Archer by Kohler. It's acrylic, but it is one of the deep, soaking ones. Any last minute advice to not go with the acrylic?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

steve65 said:


> I think we actually found a tub we like. It's the Archer by Kohler. It's acrylic, but it is one of the deep, soaking ones. Any last minute advice to not go with the acrylic?


Sure it will always have a different "feel" and sound than a cast iron, but as far as the serviceability of the product, as long as you stick with a quality brand, and upper end of their line, and not a "home center low price model", I think you will be satisfied.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

steve65 said:


> I think we actually found a tub we like. It's the Archer by Kohler. It's acrylic, but it is one of the deep, soaking ones. Any last minute advice to not go with the acrylic?


Thats the one I put in our bath, been a year and it is still beautiful. When I installed it I discovered that it was a little wider than my old tub so I had to move the drain line and the tub and shower lines to the center of the new tub. Also the overflow pipe is longer than the standard ones because of the added depth of the tub. Had to buy the most expensive tub drain kit that had glued joints. I think the directions said no mortor was needed and it had quite a few little support legs. I am not positive but I think I did not use mortor and it is plenty sturdy. Nice tub.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

troubleseeker said:


> Sure it will always have a different "feel" and sound than a cast iron, but as far as the serviceability of the product, as long as you stick with a quality brand, and upper end of their line, and not a "home center low price model", I think you will be satisfied.


Just an addition...Lysol Basin Tub and Tile Cleaner, I believe now called Lysol Bathroom Cleaner melts soap and dirt scum away effortlessly and has absolutely no abrasives. My acrylic "Jacuzzi" is more than ten years old and the finish looks like it was installed yesterday. 

Five years ago, when the porcelin started "exploding" off of the lip of my kitchen sink because the metal was rusting and expanding from moisture seeping under the lip, I, after much fretting and with much doubt in the back of my mind, replaced it with an acrylic model. Even two teenagers have not put a scratch or chip in it. Just like porcelin, it will get some discoloration from time to time. Squirt some Cascade Liquid Dishwasher detergent and wipe around the sink, let it sit about ten minutes, and clean with a sponge. Brand new again.


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

mikey48 said:


> Thats the one I put in our bath, been a year and it is still beautiful. When I installed it I discovered that it was a little wider than my old tub so I had to move the drain line and the tub and shower lines to the center of the new tub. Also the overflow pipe is longer than the standard ones because of the added depth of the tub. Had to buy the most expensive tub drain kit that had glued joints. I think the directions said no mortor was needed and it had quite a few little support legs. I am not positive but I think I did not use mortor and it is plenty sturdy. Nice tub.


Thanks for the feedback, do you remember how much wider it was than your old one?


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve, when I say wider I mean from the back wall to the outside of the tub. I measured the new tub and it is about 31 inches and the old one in my old bath is 29 inches, so pipes wil have to come out about 1 inch. It is kinda funny that after I installed the tub I went to look at my daughters $550,000 new home and they used the same tub. My house is valued at about $300,000 so it is not quite as fancy as hers. She is also closer to Seattle where real estate is higher. The tub was very tight geting into position so I think it was an advantage to using a tub that was lighter. Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

mikey48 said:


> Steve, when I say wider I mean from the back wall to the outside of the tub. I measured the new tub and it is about 31 inches and the old one in my old bath is 29 inches, so pipes wil have to come out about 1 inch. It is kinda funny that after I installed the tub I went to look at my daughters $550,000 new home and they used the same tub. My house is valued at about $300,000 so it is not quite as fancy as hers. She is also closer to Seattle where real estate is higher. The tub was very tight geting into position so I think it was an advantage to using a tub that was lighter. Feel free to ask any questions.


Thanks for the info. I went and measured and that should still fit. My only issue will be dealing with the existing tile. They tiled right up to the old tub so I will have to figure out a way to "trim" back the tile. Or maybe I can just lay the lip of the tub on top? Other then that it should be pretty simple.


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Maybe put in some underlayment under the new tub to raise it to the level of the tile. The front edge of these tubs do not carry any weight. Can't think of any reasons you can't do it.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

steve65 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, do you remember how much wider it was than your old one?



Go to Kohler's site choose your item. Scroll down to the Technical information and CAD file section, and you'll find the exact rough in measurements.


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

Mikey48, 

One more question. What is the floor of the tub like, is it smooth or one the textured surfaces?


----------



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

Steve, It is textured.


----------



## steve65 (Sep 14, 2006)

Is it that heavier texture they do on some of their tubs, or is that non skid stuff. I would just go see the crazy thing myself but I haven't found anyone around here that has it in stock.


----------



## weewitch (Nov 8, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but I ran across it doing a search for "acrylic vs cast iron." I'm considering the same bathtub-- The Archer by Kohler. So I really want to know: are you happy with it? Any regrets? Anything else you can tell me about it? Same as you, I haven't found one in stock anywhere.


----------

